# Mary's Sweet Bread



## Zoogie (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice recipe to share with you all...at Easter I make about 35 loafs as my list of people keeps growing lol...It's great plain or with honey butter... Hope you enjoy it as we all do... Zoogie


Mary’s Easter Sweet Bread

12.2 ounce Milk (warm)
1 teaspoon Salt
3 tablespoon olive oil
1 lg. Egg—slightly beaten
1 cup Sugar
4 1/4 to 41/2 cup All Purpose Flour
3 teaspoon Yeast—active dry * (this is 2 packages)
(I use 1 package of Champagne yeast because of its high tolerance to sugar)

Add to the bread machine in order preferred by your machine.
*note! If you use Fleishmans yeast, increase the amount by 1 teaspoonful! 
Run this on your dough cycle. 


Sweet Bread gets divided into 9 equal parts (if you have a scale its aprox. 5.2 oz each)....roll and stretch into long rope then braid 3 together and tuck ends under to hold in place. Let raise about an hour or two till doubled in warm place covered with plastic wrap and a clean napkin or towel....before putting in oven brush with mixture of (1 egg yolk and 1 tlb of milk) this will give you a nice shiny browned crust! Bake 400 deg. oven 20-25 min till nice and brown. Cool on rack before cutting!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 20, 2011)

Bread Machine? Are those things still around? I thought you were going to tell us how to really make it.


----------



## Zoogie (Apr 20, 2011)

*SMACK* I'm lazy lol but can make it without one


----------



## Flem (Apr 20, 2011)

Make that 36 loaves. I'll PM my address to you if you can get it here by Saturday. LOL


----------

